# Let's see your winery



## AZMDTed (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought I would share my work area and hope to see some of yours. I think we run the gamut here, from a corner of a kitchen to a full professional winery. What we all have in common is fun making wine. Maybe we can learn a few new tips along the way by seeing how others are set up. 

I use one end of the living area in my basement. I made this wine cart to try to keep things neater. It also lets me roll it away if we need to use the room for guests. I've got my great AllinOne pump on the top, along with my sanitizer and packets from active kits. 

Off to the side I have a bucket for my oxiclean, another for rinsing and one for sanitizing. Instructions and log book are kept on the tv cabinet. Up front is my primary which has a batch of Lode Old Vines Zinfandel I started this morning. Behind it is an Amarone in clearing, and a 3 gallon carboy of Chocolate Raspberry Dessert wine in secondary. 

Behind me is a door to my garage which has a large stainless steel utility sink where I do all my cleaning. On the other side of my basement is the wine cellar I made this summer. 

Let's see your area and set up.


----------



## codeman (Sep 5, 2016)

here's ours. Currently obtaining the permits required.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 5, 2016)

codeman said:


> here's ours. Currently obtaining the permits required.



Sweet, good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2016)

Stuffed to the gills (as usual)!


----------



## Bubba1 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a kitchen with a large sink on the other side for clean ups and fermenting.


Mike


----------



## mennyg19 (Sep 5, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Stuffed to the gills (as usual)!




Whoa, share some of the wealth, k?


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 5, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Stuffed to the gills (as usual)!



Mike,
That's a thing of beauty. One question, what do you do with all of it?

Ted


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 5, 2016)

Bubba1 said:


> I have a kitchen with a large sink on the other side for clean ups and fermenting.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike,
You still win my all time favorite floor mat award. 

Ted


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't bottle for 2 years. So first year is time spent in carboys and rotating in and out of small barrels. 2nd year is aging and tweaking oak levels followed by blending and bottling. I enter into competitions, I will take wine when we go visit family in CA, WA, MO, TX thanks to Southwest two free bags policy one of my checked bags is always a case of wine. With wine you always have birthday or Xmas presents for friends and family. I cook wth it and some of it I actually drink as well!



AZMDTed said:


> Mike,
> That's a thing of beauty. One question, what do you do with all of it?
> 
> Ted


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 6, 2016)

Our Florida Winery is a 10X14 former bedroom. Packed tight but very convenient. Last pic is the wine press I built & used last year with my brand new first barrel. Roy


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like I can only load one pic at a time


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 6, 2016)

Bottle storage


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 6, 2016)

Carboy log jam, all on rolling carts.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful set up, thanks for sharing. Are those post it notes on the carboys or tags? Basic information: Wine type and date of each event type stuff?


----------



## Bubba1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I must still be drunk everything seems to defy gravity.
________
Mike


----------



## Johnd (Sep 6, 2016)

Funny, those photos are all upside down on my PC, but right side up on my ipad..........guess we know which one is smarter.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 6, 2016)

In the garage.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 6, 2016)

You must have a really tiny car 

Always good seeing your bench and closet/cooler.


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 7, 2016)

Mine's a few years old now and developing as it goes, Pics of the outside and inside. It's only 12x12 but has a little patio on one side where we crush, drink wine and have a fire once and a while. The inside pic is a pano so it looks a little bigger than it really is but I can get most of it in the one picture.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 7, 2016)

@Kraffty: Didn't realize you'd put a patio in next to it. Nice addition.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 7, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> Mine's a few years old now and developing as it goes, Pics of the outside and inside. It's only 12x12 but has a little patio on one side where we crush, drink wine and have a fire once and a while. The inside pic is a pano so it looks a little bigger than it really is but I can get most of it in the one picture.
> Mike



That's a great and well set up total wine experience environment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 7, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I don't bottle for 2 years. So first year is time spent in carboys and rotating in and out of small barrels. 2nd year is aging and tweaking oak levels followed by blending and bottling. I enter into competitions, I will take wine when we go visit family in CA, WA, MO, TX thanks to Southwest two free bags policy one of my checked bags is always a case of wine. With wine you always have birthday or Xmas presents for friends and family. I cook wth it and some of it I actually drink as well!



Mike,
Is that your refrigerated area? I'm curious to know if your carboy aging is done in the cooled area or normal room temp? What I'd really like to know is if wine will degass under airlock in a 60 degree cellar over 9 months or so. I can see it doing it at room temp, but I don't want to leave my wine in the 70s any longer than I have to. 

Ted


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 7, 2016)

That room is cooled to 65F in the Summer and kept at 55F naturally in the Winter. I mostly do fresh grapes and an occasional kit for White wines. Fresh grapes in the Fall degas all on their own without fail plus if your wine is not degassed and stable after two years of bulk aging its time to find another hobby!


----------



## Mismost (Sep 7, 2016)

I showed my winery to some friends last Sunday. The lady said, "it looks just like a white plastic bucket"! She was right too.


----------



## NCWC (Jan 18, 2017)

Here is our barrel room. Just added a humidity control. Humidity is at 71-75%


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you have a fork lift for the barrels?, man-handle them? Or just leave them in place?

"Jealous Johny99"


----------

